

MIT Kids Make Battery Powered Car - Charges in 10 Minutes - keltecp11
http://gas2.org/2009/07/27/student-built-electric-car-charges-in-10-minutes/

======
whatusername
Charges in 10 minutes....IF... You have something that can give it 350kW.

I don't know enough about battery tech to know if there's anything special
about super quick re-charges - but it's a long long way away from being a
practical home solution - and I'm not seeing it doing all that much above
something like the tesla.

~~~
noonespecial
I think the idea of charging in 10 minutes is that it brings it into the realm
of service stations and _out_ of the charge at home model where it takes all
night. (However a good slow charger would still be an option.)

Traditional electric cars charge at home or at work because they could only
accept a charge at a fast enough rate to fully charge over hours. Household
220 was up to this task but was not the limiting factor.

It takes me 3 to 7 minutes to gas up now. If it only took 10 minutes, an
electric service station would be feasible. It wouldn't be that difficult to
build a station that could supply a dozen multi-hundred kw charging stations.
The stations would probably love it because, unlike gas, you wouldn't have to
stand there and watch it for spills and 10 minutes is just enough time to run
in and pick up a latte.

~~~
whatusername
Have you seen what Better Place <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Better_Place>
and <http://www.ted.com/talks/shai_agassi_on_electric_cars.html> \-- who are
trying to roll out a battery replacement scheme - "gas" station fill ups in <5
minutes.

